# Alsa drivers for M-audio 5.1

## Gallium_Arsenide

Hey, there. I'm a newly-minted Gentoo user who has just finished their first (successful) install after a couple of false starts.

I'm trying to get the ALSA ice1724 driver installed as a kernel module so that I can use my M-audio revolution 5.1 sound card. I already have alsa compiled into my kernel, but support for my sound card is not one of the listed sub-options in make menuconfig.

What's the easiest way for me to get the drivers I need into my kernel?

If it helps, I'm running Gentoo x86_64 on a Core 2 Quad Q6600.

Thanks!

----------

## PaulBredbury

This is what I had, a few years ago:

In /etc/modprobe.d/whatever.conf

```
alias snd-card-0 snd-ice1724 model=revo51
```

----------

## comprookie2000

HTH

http://pythontoo.com/downloads/ice1.png

http://pythontoo.com/downloads/ice2.png

Select them as modules and rebuild then run alsaconf etc.

----------

## Gallium_Arsenide

Oh there it is. I must have been looking for it under "VIA", not "ICE"!

About to select and recompile, we'll see how it goes!

Thanks! That seems to have the drivers installed. Doesn't seem to be making any noise yet, but I think ALSA still has the HDMI-out on my radeon as the default card. I suspect I'll figure it out eventually.

----------

## Gallium_Arsenide

Ok, so progress:

 - The card shows up in alsamixer, no problem.

 - I've muted the PCM output from my Radeon 6850

 - I've set up /etc/asound.conf as follows:

```
pcm.!default {

   type hw

   card Revolution51

}

ctl.!default {

   type hw

   card Revolution51

}

```

Now when I launch alsamixer, it looks like the revolution 5.1 comes up by default, so far so good.

I'm still not getting any sound output. Nothing's muted in alsamixer that I can see. I'm not sure what to try next, any suggestions?

----------

## comprookie2000

What WM or Desktop or you using? Is pulseaudio installed?

If not I have done it this way in the past;

http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc

Then you can use aplay -L

Or to test;

aplay /usr/share/sounds/generic.wav

----------

## PaulBredbury

```
speaker-test -c 2 -D default -t wav
```

Does that play, or show an error? If it plays, then try toggling the alsamixer controls.

"type hw" will bypass dmix, which is probably not what you want.

----------

